# Banking with CaixaBank



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

does anyone here use e-banking with Caixabank? I would like to know if it is possible to use the Caixabank Sign app without an SMS code? Also, anyone have experience with HolaBank (online bank of Caixabank)?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Not sure, not with Caixa but looking on their website, part of the setup process involves receiving an SMS. For curiosity, why would receiving an SMS matter? After all the app itself is, like most banking apps, associated with a registered phone for security, and most phones CAN receive sms messages?


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm with Caxia/Hola bank and I can access the app on my phone by fingerprint or password, no SMS required.

The only time that was needed was when first setting up the app as it needs to verify the phone and number.

Very happy with Hola bank.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> Not sure, not with Caixa but looking on their website, part of the setup process involves receiving an SMS. For curiosity, why would receiving an SMS matter? After all the app itself is, like most banking apps, associated with a registered phone for security, and most phones CAN receive sms messages?


because if you cant acces the registered phone, you can´t use online banking


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

MataMata said:


> I'm with Caxia/Hola bank and I can access the app on my phone by fingerprint or password, no SMS required.
> 
> The only time that was needed was when first setting up the app as it needs to verify the phone and number.
> 
> Very happy with Hola bank.


Is it possible to transfer payment of bills from a CaixaBank account to a Hola Bank account?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> because if you cant acces the registered phone, you can´t use online banking


I am only guessing (and thinking of how the app works with my bank), that the idea of this is (as MataMata says) you can ONLY carry out transactions with verification which is sent to the telephone of the registered number on the account. This, combined with the PIN/Fingerprint access to the phone is your digital signature of acceptance of whatever you are doing or accessing.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> Is it possible to transfer payment of bills from a CaixaBank account to a Hola Bank account?


I don´t see why not... they are within the same entity so I guess you would need to speak with your branch manager or the call centre people and explain what you want to change and thats all. Or, contact the people you pay the bills to and update your account details.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> I am only guessing (and thinking of how the app works with my bank), that the idea of this is (as MataMata says) you can ONLY carry out transactions with verification which is sent to the telephone of the registered number on the account. This, combined with the PIN/Fingerprint access to the phone is your digital signature of acceptance of whatever you are doing or accessing.


yes, some other banks use an app for verification but don´t require additional SMS verification. Also there are devices such as ipod touch which can use apps but dont have a SIM card


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> yes, some other banks use an app for verification but don´t require additional SMS verification. Also there are devices such as ipod touch which can use apps but dont have a SIM card


The web for caixa however does say that you can ONLY use the app on a phone and not on any tablet or other andriod device, so I guess that´s because of the initial need to send an sms.

I am with sabadell and every time they verify a transaction, I get an alert on my phone and have to open the phone with my PIN or finger, see the code and enter it to confirm its me


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> The web for caixa however does say that you can ONLY use the app on a phone and not on any tablet or other andriod device, so I guess that´s because of the initial need to send an sms.
> 
> I am with sabadell and every time they verify a transaction, I get an alert on my phone and have to open the phone with my PIN or finger, see the code and enter it to confirm its me


ok, but how is the code sent? to the app? or SMS?
Actually on my phone I can briefly see any code sent by SMS when it arrives without needing to unblock the phone.
I have a tendency to change phone numbers and am fed up of having to go to a caixaBank office to get the number changed. They won´t do it online or over the phone and it is impossible to get an appointment. Just turn up, wait as long as it takes and hope the person on duty is authorised to change the number. aixaBnak used to have a system where you entered a code from a list of codes on a card they posted to you. It worked much better than their app.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Joey Testa said:


> ok, but how is the code sent? to the app? or SMS?
> Actually on my phone I can briefly see any code sent by SMS when it arrives without needing to unblock the phone.
> I have a tendency to change phone numbers and am fed up of having to go to a caixaBank office to get the number changed. They won´t do it online or over the phone and it is impossible to get an appointment. Just turn up, wait as long as it takes and hope the person on duty is authorised to change the number. CaixaBnak used to have a system where you entered a code from a list of codes on a card they posted to you. It worked much better than their app.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> ok, but how is the code sent? to the app? or SMS?
> Actually on my phone I can briefly see any code sent by SMS when it arrives without needing to unblock the phone.
> I have a tendency to change phone numbers and am fed up of having to go to a caixaBank office to get the number changed. They won´t do it online or over the phone and it is impossible to get an appointment. Just turn up, wait as long as it takes and hope the person on duty is authorised to change the number. aixaBnak used to have a system where you entered a code from a list of codes on a card they posted to you. It worked much better than their app.


I can only talk about my app... if I do a payment online or transfer etc, i get an alert on my app, i open the app and see a code, swipe the screen and enter the code. So it looks like it goes through the app and not SMS... but i never understood why the app shows me a code to re-enter in the same app!!! I am guessing it is somehow coming through the phone network not the app.. somehow linked with technological wizadry but I really don´t know!

I used to have one of those cards with hundreds of codes too..they were good but clearly if you need to verify something and don´t have your wallet with you... impossible. I guess the logic is that most people keep their phones with them always... and a card can be stolen and used but a message on the phone required you to then access the app with your password/finger to confirm it is you receiving the code and agreeing... much more secure


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> ... but i never understood why the app shows me a code to re-enter in the same app!!!


Yes, that makes no sense to me either.

Actually I prefered the cards as you could just leave them at home in a safe place. Barcelona has a big pickpocketing problem and many phones are stolen. I never felt the need to do banking transactions anywhere except at home.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> Yes, that makes no sense to me either.
> 
> Actually I prefered the cards as you could just leave them at home in a safe place. Barcelona has a big pickpocketing problem and many phones are stolen. I never felt the need to do banking transactions anywhere except at home.


I also tend to prefer to do any banking in the privacy of my own home but sometimes we all get spontaneous urges to do it when we are out!


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Joey Testa said:


> I have a tendency to change phone numbers and am fed up of having to go to a caixaBank office to get the number changed. They won´t do it online or over the phone and it is impossible to get an appointment. Just turn up, wait as long as it takes and hope the person on duty is authorised to change the number.


The vast majority keep their numbers and it's simple to port it across to another provider so it's hardly fair to criticise Caxia for not having a DIY number change procedure, TBH I'm quite surprised to hear that any bank has one!

Don't know where your branch is but mine is a small town and only has two full time staff, if I need to see one of them I can usually get an appointment the next day if not the same afternoon.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

MataMata said:


> The vast majority keep their numbers and it's simple to port it across to another provider so it's hardly fair to criticise Caxia for not having a DIY number change procedure, TBH I'm quite surprised to hear that any bank has one!
> 
> Don't know where your branch is but mine is a small town and only has two full time staff, if I need to see one of them I can usually get an appointment the next day if not the same afternoon.


I think the phone number culture here is different. People keep the same one. Almost like an ID. My other half has his since well before we met. I also had mine many years even when i changed network. 

Banks seem to use a phone number as a security thing and we have to understand that is how it is. 

That being said, im with you in that if ever i have to do anything, usually an email to the branch manager and either they sort it by email, or, when an appointment is needed its offered in a day or so and its all done easily. 

I must say that even though ive been out of the UK for nearly 20 years, ill always favour how thr spanish system works... True personal service when its needed


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> ... True personal service when its needed


That was my case also. Unfortunately, all the staff from my office have since retired and the younger ones don´t know me. I did get to know one guy and a few months later he was transferred to another office. So despite being a customer at this office for 20 years I am treated like a stranger.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> That was my case also. Unfortunately, all the staff from my office have since retired and the younger ones don´t know me. I did get to know one guy and a few months later he was transferred to another office. So despite being a customer at this office for 20 years I am treated like a stranger.


This is the problem, especially as banks merge and then cut back by closing offices and moving people round. That being said, if the issue is changing a phone number, surely whether they know you or not, if you go into the bank and see a gestor (take your ID incase its someone you dont know) then it can´t be that difficult to update your phone number, surely?


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> This is the problem, especially as banks merge and then cut back by closing offices and moving people round. That being said, if the issue is changing a phone number, surely whether they know you or not, if you go into the bank and see a gestor (take your ID incase its someone you dont know) then it can´t be that difficult to update your phone number, surely?


Waiting around in a office is not something I wish to do during a pandemic. I want to do this by internet / telephone.


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

MataMata said:


> The vast majority keep their numbers and it's simple to port it across to another provider so it's hardly fair to criticise Caxia for not having a DIY number change procedure, TBH I'm quite surprised to hear that any bank has one!
> 
> Don't know where your branch is but mine is a small town and only has two full time staff, if I need to see one of them I can usually get an appointment the next day if not the same afternoon.


It is actually impossible to get an appointment at my bank branch in Barcelona. They never answer the phone so I just have to turn up and hope someone is available.

CaixaBank have now launched HolaBank, an online service. I can imagine that in a few years they will move almost completely to online banking. It is nice that in smaller towns and villages personal service still exists but I wonder how long this will last.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> Waiting around in a office is not something I wish to do during a pandemic. I want to do this by internet / telephone.


According to caixabank website you can change your personal information on their website. Are you able to log into that? If you are in a situation of being unable to gain access to a security code through a phone and have no online access than I would assume the only way is to go into a branch.

As for waiting inside in a pandemic... just follow the way the spaniards do... walk in, ask who is the last one and say that you will wait outside. When you see the one before you leaving go back in!


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

xicoalc said:


> According to caixabank website you can change your personal information on their website. Are you able to log into that? If you are in a situation of being unable to gain access to a security code through a phone and have no online access than I would assume the only way is to go into a branch.
> 
> As for waiting inside in a pandemic... just follow the way the spaniards do... walk in, ask who is the last one and say that you will wait outside. When you see the one before you leaving go back in!


no, I can´t access the website. I will keep trying to get this done over the phone.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

HolaBank is nothing new, it's been around since 2015.

BTW I count up to 19 branches of Caxia in and around Barcelona, ever though of switching?


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

MataMata said:


> HolaBank is nothing new, it's been around since 2015.
> 
> BTW I count up to 19 branches of Caxia in and around Barcelona, ever though of switching?


Ok, I thought it just started last year. Actually I have considered switching but the branch closer to my home is even busier. This branch was actually quite good for a long time but the new younger staff just don´t offer the same service as the older now retired ones did.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I only use my laptop for online banking. I do have a smart or i-phone. My UK bank always needs a code sent by SMS. Last year my Caixa bank started the same thing. The next time I was in Spain, went to a small village Caixabank and got my phone number listed without any bother and I do not speak Spanish and the teller did not have any English. Took a few minutes only. Now I can use my Caixabank from UK online . I quite like the extra layer of security. I even use an SMS code for my Facebook


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

I just did what xicoalc suggested. Mimed 'who's last' waited outside then went in at my turn. It was one in and one out. Being a village bank, there were not too many waiting. Because 2 weekly sessions at the bank are dedicated to the long wait and paperwork and bills, most folk go then. I went inbetween times


----------



## Joey Testa (Jan 5, 2021)

Well I did eventually get this sorted out over the phone. Persistance pays off. Go to an office during a pandemic which has cost thousands of lives to do something which was done over the phone in 10 minutes? No thanks!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Joey Testa said:


> Well I did eventually get this sorted out over the phone. Persistance pays off. Go to an office during a pandemic which has cost thousands of lives to do something which was done over the phone in 10 minutes? No thanks!


But you go to supermarket for food full of people walking all directions, touching trolly, the queue to pay etc?

Just find the whole "not going in a bank where everyone waiting still and calm to be attended" a bit strange

Happy you got it sorted though


----------

